# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  St Barth Old's Night-10/15

## andynap



----------


## cec1

Aaahhhhh! La Licorne . . . truly an “OLD” place. Great memories of my “younger” days, with fun nights at La Licorne & Le New Feeling. If you’re on the island, I recommend that you stop by. I bet it will be a memorable night!

----------


## ChasBidd

Sorry..... I am too "old" to make to it starting at 22:00 hrs.

----------


## cec1

> Sorry..... I am too "old" to make to it starting at 22:00 hrs.



. . . with you there, Charlie — but maybe the kids?”

----------


## 24loar

Hmmm... St Barths Olds night. I envision someone driving a 1963 Olds 98 hardtop coupe down the Camaruche hill, at night. About 40 feet long, taking no prisoners, R&B blasting through open windows. Ah! St Barths

----------

